# ¿Es normal que el secundario de un transformador esté en corto?



## bivalvo (Nov 7, 2017)

Como os digo, tengo la siguiente placa de un equipo de música:



Al testear entre los dos pines que marco en la fotografía, me ha salido que están en corto, ¿es normal?

Al aparato le ocurre algo, nada más conectarlo vuelve a apagarse.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2017)

Con un multímetro *NO* podrás distinguir entre la baja resistencia de la bobina del secundario y un cortocircuito, salvo que el multímetro sea extremadamente sensible, cosa poco probable en multímetros comunes.
Para esto necesitas un puente de Weastone o un adaptador para medir resistencias muy bajas con multímetro.

Si quieres hacer una comprobación , alimenta el primario a través de una lámpara en serie desde la red eléctrica y mide si en el secundario aparece tensión, si hay tensión, difícilmente habrá corto.

Ver el archivo adjunto 84899​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2017)

Probaste la fuente sola ?


----------



## Daniel.more (Nov 7, 2017)

lo expuesto en la foto no está al revés? te lo indica escrito en el pcb  es que dices que el corto lo tienes en el secundario pero lo marcas en el primario....eso o está mal serigrafiado el pcb


----------



## bivalvo (Nov 7, 2017)

Está al revés, sí.

Pero ya le he metido tensión y me da 12V... alimentación que cruza de una placa a otra con lo cual no parece problema de alimentación


----------



## Daniel.more (Nov 7, 2017)

si te da los 12v entonces no hay corto en el secundario, yo haría lo que dicen los dos compañeros, de seriar una lampara de 100w de las antiguas, no de ahorro, y de desconectar la salida del secundario y ponerle una carga con eso descartas si es problema de la fuente.....saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 7, 2017)

Si el equipo enciende y se vuelve a apagar hay un problema pero no esta ni en el transformador ni en la fuente, ya que de ser así ni siquiera intentaria prender y ya el tranformador hubiera largado ese olor carácteristico, probablemente hay un corto en la etapa de audio,
Para un correcto diagnóstico marca y modelo del equipo y manual de servicio o esquema eléctrico como mínimo.
Esto hoy por  hoy es facilmente obtenible, de no ser así más fotos de la placa para sequir el camino de la fuente


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 7, 2017)

Hola, en primera instancia desvincula la alimentación al amplificador de audio. Muchos equipos manifiestan ése síntoma cuando dicha salida, está en cortocircuito.


----------



## bivalvo (Nov 8, 2017)

Bueno, os traigo de momento más fotos y algo de info.

He sacado la parte de detrás de la carcasa, donde está todo lo de alimentación (tanto el conector con el transformador, circuito que habíamos visto antes) como la conexión con las pilas. Me he ahorrado este último ya que no forma parte del problema.



He probado a desconectar el conector que va hacia la placa que luego a su vez conecta con los altavoces. Nada de nada, sigue fallando. Luego he probado a desconectar el cable de esta placa que va directamente a los dos altavoces. Tampoco ha servido de nada, sigue ocurriendo lo mismo al encender. Luego descartada en principio la etapa de audio.





Aquí en la parte de abajo hay un circuito que aparentemente sólo está conectado a la placa madre a través del ese cable que se ve ahí. Desconozco qué será. Por lo pronto sólo he hecho las fotos, ya os digo. Voy a buscar algo más de info sobre el modelo y sus componentes. Es un radiocasette SONY CFD S03CPL.



Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 8, 2017)

Podes proporcionar marca y modelo?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 8, 2017)

Aquí se puede bajar.

https://elektrotanya.com/sony_cfd-s03cp-s03cpl_ver-1.7_sm.pdf/download.html


----------



## bivalvo (Nov 8, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Podes proporcionar marca y modelo?



Lo puse en el anterior mensaje, Sony CFD S03CPL





Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Aquí se puede bajar.
> 
> https://elektrotanya.com/sony_cfd-s03cp-s03cpl_ver-1.7_sm.pdf/download.html



Gracias!!!


----------

